# وهم: في الفضاء تنعدم الجاذبية



## نشبة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*معلومة خاطئة:*
في الفضاء تنعدم الجاذبية والدليل أن أجسام رواد الفضاء تطفو داخل المركبات 



*الصواب *
بحث وترجمة : *موقع* شبهات وبيان ​



بعض الناس يعتقدون أنه الجاذبية تنعدم في الفضاء والحقيقة أن الجاذبية موجودة بأي مكان في الفضاء وإن كانت ضعيفة القوة. الجاذبية هي التي تجعل القمر يدور في مداره حول الأرض.. وهي أيضا تحفظ الشمس في مكانها في مجرة درب التبانة. ورغم ذلك فالجاذبية تضعف كلما ازداد البعد. ومن الممكن للمركبة الفضائية أن تذهب بعيدا بما فيه الكفاية من الأرض إلى حد تضعف فيه الجاذبية كثيرا ويكون شعور الشخص بها ضعيفا

ولكن هذا ليس السبب الذي يجعل الأشياء تطفو في داخل المركبات الفضائية في المدار. فمحطة الفضاء الدولية تدور في المدار حول الأرض على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 200 و 250 ميلا. عند ذلك الارتفاع، تكون الجاذبية تعادل 90 % من الجاذبية الموجودة على سطح الأرض وبعبارة أخرى ، إذا كان شخص يزن 100 رطل على سطح الأرض سيكون وزنه عند محطة الفضاء الدولية 90 رطلا ​

*إذن إذا كانت الجاذبية في موقع محطة الفضاء الدولية تعادل 90% من الجاذبية على سطح الأرض لماذا نشاهد رواد الفضاء تطفو أجسامهم هناك؟* 

السبب هو كونهم في وضع سقوط حر هم ومركبتهم الفضائية بسبب دورانهم حول الأرض بسرعة كبيرة - 17،500 ميل في الساعة مثل بعض عربات الملاهي التي تهوي بسرعة فيكاد ينفصل الراكب عنها ويطفو فوقها 

ويمكن الوصول لمثل تلك الحالة على الأرض وتقوم ناسا باستخدام طائرات (عادية) لخلق حالة مماثلة من ضعف الجاذبية وذلك بان تطير الطائرة للاعلى ثم تهوي في سقوط حر لمدة 20-30 ثانية فتكاد تنعدم الجاذبية داخل الطائرة ويشعر الراكب كما لو كان في الفضاء فيطفو في الهواء ويمكن لأي شخص تجريب حالة مماثلة في بعض عربات المدن الترفيهية التي تهوي بسرعة ​



وهذا فلم فيديو رائع يشرح ما يحدث في المركبة الفضائية (مع خفض الصوت قليلا لوجود موسيقى خفيفة والاكتفاء بالنص):​
http://www.nasa.gov/mov/194279main_0...t_in_space.mov





*المصدر: وكالة ناسا (NASA)*
*http://www.nasa.gov/audience/forstud...ravity-58.html*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 أكتوبر 2012)

هل التناسب عكسي بين الجاذبية والسرعة ولذلك تحدث تلك الظاهرة؟؟


----------



## 3adel (27 أكتوبر 2012)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> هل التناسب عكسي بين الجاذبية والسرعة ولذلك تحدث تلك الظاهرة؟؟


أخ سامح ، في حالة الحركة الدورانية تعمل القوة الطاردة المركزية كقوة تعادل و تعاكس قوة الجاذبية وفق مبدأ الفعل و رد الفعل و عليه يكون التناسب بالضبط مع مربع السرعة الخطية اللحظية و عكسا مع نصف قطر الدوران


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع شيق مشكورين


----------



## نشبة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الأخ سامح و الأخ عادل
يبدوا أنكم لم تفهمو الشرح

كثير من المهندسين (وأنا منهم) يظنون أن قوة الطرد المركزي هي السبب في انعدام الجاذبية
ولكن هذا الموضوع يبين أنه ليس له علاقة

والقضية بكاملها أن الجسم يسقط باتجاه الأرض ولكن بسبب سرعتة الأفقية التي تتناسب مع انحناء الأرض فإنه لا يصل للقاع أبدا


----------

